# Anchors away! Robin Meade skydives with Bush 41



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Anchors away! Robin Meade skydives with Bush 41*

New York Daily News - ‎7 hours ago‎
HLN Anchor Robin Meade didn't mince words when describing how it felt jumping out of a plane yesterday in a skydiving stint with former President George HW Bush.

Video: Raw Video: George HW Bush Takes a Flying Leap The Associated Press

85th birthday for Bush 41 Detroit Free Press


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I would love to see Deval Patrick go sky-diving....

Without a parachutte...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

263FPD said:


> I would love to see Deval Patrick go sky-diving....
> 
> Without a parachutte...


Only Deval?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

CJIS said:


> Only Deval?


No, not only him. But the list is too long.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Geronimo


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice B-Day present, tandem chute?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I guess after being shot into the drink and living to tell about it, going for more of a controlled jump every five years to celebrate a birthday is kind of a way of saying "FU" to whatever God he belives in that they didn't kill him the first time and he's doing it for fun now just because he can. 

If I remember correctly he started doing this when he was 70 or 75. The logistics must be fairly costly. Clear the airspace over the Maine coast, make sure no boats are within god knows how many miles of the shore, and who knows what else. I am sure his secret service detail must enjoy that assignment. Nothing better than being a bored former President, not a bad gig. 

Pretty impresive considering that in January when the U.S.S. George H.W. Bush was commissioned he was hobbling around the deck with a cane during the ceremony. God bless him, hope I get to see him jump when he's 90.


----------

